# Pictures of your trailhorse!



## Zab

I want to see pictures of your trailhorses, preferably saddeled up and ready to go! 

I want to hear a little story of them as well, just anything. What they're like, how you got them etc..letme know them 

Don't forget that photo!

This is my horse Crow, astandbred, a little spooky for a trailhorse but always eager to go, willing and very sensetive. I bought him two years ago, unbroke, trained him and eventually sent him to a trainer to get things right. He's gaited and under training to learn to trot as well. Most of my friends don't dare to even try riding him, not because he's mean or dangerous as such, but because he gets very stressed and nervous easily if the rider doesn't sit/balance as he's used to (_and I suppose also if it's a rider he doesn't trust or know well_), and if you sit 'wrong' he won't listen very well to the reins. I, and my trainer, never have any problems and he's really softmouthed as long as you just balance your seat right and well..if you're me..xD He knows me too well 
He's a gentleman on the ground and goes through anything no matter how scared he is by it  When I bought him he was shaking with fear, and still walked straight up on the trailer.. If I feel like stretching my legs on the trail I can just get off and leave the reins in the saddle and he walks heel like a dog, stops when I stop and trots when I run 
I love him to death.










This is him ready for a ride  Right now we use reflective gear as well, and we usually change bits every once in a while.


----------



## masatisan

Caleb is my Percharon Arabian cross. He is my only horse so I don't just use him for trail rides but for everything. I met him when he was a green three tear old and I thought he was absolutly beautiful. Then I stopped riding where he lived so I didn't see him for about three years until one day my mom and I decided to go for a trail-ride. As it turned out, the man who owned the ranch had traded my favourite trail-pony for Caleb! I was in love the moment I saw him, I knew he was "the one". It took six months before I was able to aquire him as my own, but it was worth it.








There's caleb geared up and ready to go on a ride down the road, I had to get a breast-collar for his bareback pad because it kept slipping back.


----------



## dashygirl

Here is my little brother a I a few years back:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

This is my boy Rio. He is 15-1 4 1/2, fearless and an arab gelding


----------



## Sunny06

Sunny, obviously 

Trail riding in FL. He really likes to trail ride; it's also what he's always ever done.


----------



## CJ82Sky

great thread! here's ridge - he's an arab, and you can see his full story below as well. the pics are from camping together this summer in lake luzerne ny and it was absolutely amazing! i don't have any tacked up waiting to go but this is ridge and me with my friend at the lookout over the rodeo, playing in the stream, and then ridge after the ride haha!


























prior to this he was a racehorse, and was saved from slaughter from the new holland auction through a broker and the help of AC4H with the Arabian Rescue Mission. his original story is here: The Arabian Rescue Mission at TLC Stables | Home of East/West Arabians


----------



## smrobs

Hehe, forgive me, I have several as most of my horses are strictly trail horses during the off season (when we have no cattle) and most of them are terribly fat.

*Dobe:* 7 year old BLM mustang. Bought him completely unhandled as a 3 year old stud, gelded and trained him and he has been my baby ever since.
He used to be terribly spooky about everything man-made. Have a coyote jump out from between his front legs at a lope, he would just flick an ear and keep going. Show him a car, and good god, hang on for dear life!! But with consistent riding and lots of "hey, that looks scary, lets go check it out", he has gotten to be pretty darn close to bombproof. He still doesn't like for people to handle plastic bags around him but I can manage that.









*Koda:* 6 year old BLM mustang. Bought him as a partially unhandled 4 year old (wouldn't lead, tie, pick up feet, or stand for anything. Had been scratched on some as a yearling). Finally started him about a year ago under saddle and have been using him ever since, mostly as a trail horse and some on cattle. He is no nearly as spooky as Dobe was but is more stubborn. Can't force him to do something or he will resist, but encourage him and he will give his all.
(crappy pic, we had just come back from a long ride and he was pretty tired)









*John:* My beautiful Perch (now a gelding). He is 4 years old this year and has been quite an experience for me to train. I have only ridden him a handful of times but he has done pretty well so far. He sees the boogeyman in a few places but fortunately, he isn't quick enough to jump out from under me. His trot is impossible to sit and I am hoping that with some more training and collection, it will get better and he won't just kinda throw his feet around anymore.









*Denny:* 15 year old QH. He is my first horse that was truely 100% mine. He was also my first experience with training my own horse from the beginning. He was sent to us for my Dad to train because he had hurt a couple of "cowboys" pretty bad. Anyway, one day I fell in love with him and decided I wanted to ride him...............so I did. LOL. I made some mistakes with his training and it resulted in him being a bit hot and he is usually "go,go,go,go!!" but I can control him even if nobody else can. He is still terrified of men due to the abuse he received before I got him (free in exchange for the training bill) but he will do whatever I ask of him with no hesitation.


----------



## pony555




----------



## lsucajun8

pony555 said:


>


That is a beautiful picture...where is that at?


----------



## mountainhorse44

This was my very first horse Sam, short for Samantha and the first horse I had ever had. I remember I had bugged my parents for years to let me have a horse and they finally gave in. I was thumbing through the local paper and found her ad. 12 year old Tenn/QH Cross Mare. 14.3 hands tall. 900 bucks. So.. we went to go look at her. The elderly man we bought her from had bought her from a man, who was in the midst of a divorce for his grandchildren, unfortunately their parents had already bought them a horse and he no longer needed her. She was in with a mule and was tied to a stall in knee deep poop. She had been very emaciated when he had purchased her and she was still really skinny when we bought her but was putting on weight. He said he didnt believe she was kid broke.. and I remember the first time I rode her. I kicked her into a gallop and galloped her around his field behind his house. It was love at first sight. I brought her home and I couldnt have asked for a better horse. She was absolutely spook proof, nothing bothered her. She was level headed and I had many a jaunts around the field with her across from our house. She was amazing.. and I actually searched for her years later.. after my mother sold her on me while I was at school. I saw an ad for a mare that wouldve been about her age at that time.. her height, color and breed and markings too.. and in the area where she was supposedly sold to.. called but didnt recieve a response.. I was going to buy her back.. I loved that mare.. and she was by far the best horse I have ever had.. and still to this day.. even though she would be 25 years old.. I still look for her up for sale.. in the classifieds.. hoping that I find her.. 

Without further adue.. here she is..


----------



## mountainhorse44

I remember getting off the bus and there was a man loading her into a trailer. She was neighing and kicking the walls.. The deal had been done.. He had already paid my mom for her.. I cried over her for weeks.. and still to this day.. I tear up because I never knew where she went.. never found her.. I loved her.. and I've never loved another horse.. I just hope she's ok.. I have a gut feeling.. I know.. that mare in that ad had to be her.. It's just this gut feeling I had.. It had to be.. and atleast I know she was ok.. but still there's this nagging feeling that the man that turned around and sold her.. didnt sell her.. that he sent her to auction.. I want to believe he sold her to a loving home but I just dont know.. I remember a couple of years after Sam got sold.. I had these dreams about the Killer pens at the auction.. and Sam was there.. in the pens.. I just dont want to believe it though.. I wanna believe that she went to a good home. I just wish I knew..  Sorry for the ramble.. but I get emotional when I think about her.


----------



## Zab

Thanks for all pictures and stories!  Your horses all look great 

Mountainhorse44; She looked like a sweetheart


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here's Mystique... She's a five(and a half)-year-old Missouri Fox Trotter. I got her just after her third birthday. She's an amazing trail horse... She always surprises me. She never spooks at anything, and will go anywhere I point her head. When she was younger, I used to ride with old horses a lot. Whenever there would be somewhere that they didn't want to go, she would always lead them through it. I don't ride with other people that much anymore... It's usually just the two of us, and I almost always ride her bareback.

Here she is saddled up and ready to go as a three-year-old:









Here she is saddled up and ready to go as a four-year-old:









And here she is saddled up and ready to go as a five-year-old: (not the best picture of her)









Here she is as a four-year-old:









Here she is as a four-year-old, ready to go bareback:









And here she is as a three-year-old, already out on the trail bareback:











And this is Fendi... A sixteen-year-old Paso Fino. I've known him longer than I've known my mare, but he's technically owned by my friend. He's a pretty good little trail horse, but he's really spooky. All he does is jump though... he doesn't spin or bolt or buck or rear.


----------



## kim_angel

This is my boy, Toby









And my husbands horse Cherokee


----------



## mountainhorse44

My second trail horse. 8 year Unregistered Rocky Mountain Horse Gelding. He was a pretty good trail horse but terribly spooky, which just progressed over the years.. and I made the decision to sell him. 

My dad's ex.. was posing on him.. but it's the only good saddle one I have..


----------



## kitten_Val

Here are my horses: Jemma (qh) and Kiara (paint).

I got both as yearlings from not-so-good situations. Jemma was unhandled, but at least was OK with people. Kiara was not just wild, but also abused (she still doesn't like people much, especially men, even after over 3 years with me). I started both of them on trails last year (at the age of 4, they are 5 now). I did more trails last year, the weather this year has been so rainy that it's hard to do on weekends... :-|


----------



## pastucka

This is my hubby and I just back from a short ride as my hubby won't go out very long. He claims his butt hurts him! Oh, well at least he will ride w/ me. I work at a racetrack in security and the horse on the left I'm on is one of my ottb's we call Mannie. He was a 3 yr. old when I acquired him. after his let down period I started retraining him for trails and my daughter is training him for hunter jumper. The horse my hubby is on is my retired AQHA showhorse we call Toby. He is fantastic on trails and is great to take out w/ the ottb's I get to help them become confidant on the trail.


----------



## FGRanch

Kim I'm in love with your husbands horse.


----------



## Pony~Princess

This me and Rose the horse I am leasing, Trail riding at the lake near my house..


----------



## dashygirl

pony555 said:


>


Holy crap! I'm moving in with you! (and my horse too!)


----------



## Lonestar22

This is Red my soon to be trail horse. I am retraining him. We have had him for about a year. He was givin to us by a family friend who couldnt keep him. It has been said that before we got him he bucked someone off and kicked them while they were in the air and broke their back. But I have only ridden him once in a round pen so Idk yet. If you wanna know more about our training theres a thread in the training section called Retraining Red.

















This is dandy my old trail horse. We bought him from some ppl who rescued him. He was about 300 lbs underweight and terrified of ppl. He still is scared. If you wanna ride him you pretty much had to be ready to hit the ground if he loses concentration and sees a monster. And he saw them EVERYWHERE. lol. so he's been retired and lives a happy life grazing in the pasture.


----------



## Mingiz

Ok new here but what to show my boys off..
This is my 10yro 15.3h TWH JR aka JRide...I bought him 2yrs ago. When I went to look at him,he was about 3-400 lbs thinner. So he had such a kind eye I couldn't keave him so I brought him home and the rest is history. He has a puppy dog temperment and loves people. He was abused somewhere along the line. The first time I went to touch his left ear he knocked me across the stall. I can now do what I want with his ears except clip them . But that's ok they got done this year when he had his teeth floated..lol.He is a great trail horse and a lot of fun to watch...


















This is Reno 4yro MFT 15.2h I have only had Reno since April, So far he had done everything I have asked of him, He is turning into a great trail horse, He did his first mountain ride labor day. His first day was rough but the nexr 3 days was like he had been doing it all his life.He is a very laid back guy..Not as loveable as JR. Yet anyways...









Me on Reno


----------



## Appyt

Abe and I riding in the Flinthills









Me on my friends horse and friend on my Heidi at the Winfield lake


----------



## kim_angel

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Kim I'm in love with your husbands horse.


hehe thank you... he is quite the lovely boy!


----------



## dashygirl

Mingiz said:


> Me on Reno


I love how he is looking at the camera like, "hey...what'chou doin'?"


----------



## Zab

Since I've now started using my ridingskirt (it's great when it's getting cold) I figured I'd show a new picture of us 

I love how shiny he is..xD (except the tail, I havn't put anything on him to make him shine, the coat is natural)

And yes..there's two of me..:O Me and my split personality :O He was walking away as I corrected my seat and fixed the skirt, I havn't managed to fix that bad habit of his, to start walking as soon as I sit there..

*clickable*


----------



## dashygirl

How did you fuse the 2 pictures, great job! You can't even tell!


----------



## Zab

Thanks! ^^

It was easy as dad took the both photos from the same angle with just a few seconds between.  Nearly did itself.


----------



## QOS

Here are my boys: Red and Sarge

I bought Red in January. He is an off the track QH. He is calm and a pleasure to ride. He has been pampered all of his life and my husband calls him a sissy! :wink: Red has helped me get my confidence back after a bad fall last year and for that I am grateful! He is about 15.3 with a shiny chestnut coat. 

We bought Sarge in June for my husband. He is a foundation bred QH and was owned by a trainer for 3 years so he is trained out the wazootie. He has a funny little personality and I just love him to pieces. My hubby is pretty crazy about him too.

We enjoy hitting the trails as time allows.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

JI love foundation QH!!! I have arthritis in my spine so I ride EASY gaited now. here is my baby... I bought him the day he was weaned! Love at first sight. He does tricks and is the biggest goofball you ever met. He figured out if he makes goofy faces, people laugh, so when you go around him, he makes really goofy faces. He gives hugs and kisses, (fun to see green people's faces when that long neck wraps around them!) He bows, parks out for my crippled self to get on. Rides like a smooth dream. Generally the best horse EVER!!


----------



## Painted Horse

This is Ramblin Spirit, ( MFT Gelding) he is my main ride right now. Fiesty enough I don't trust my daughters to ride him.








And he likes a good roll after a workout.









This is Moonshine Maya, (MFT Mare) At camp near tree line. My daughters ride her more than I do. I also pack her a lot, because she's not as tall as my gedings









My youngest daughter on Porter (NSH Gelding) leading Maya at 10,000 foot elevation in the Uintas.









My second to youngest daughter on Porter int he Uinta's










Spirit, Porter and Roy on a high line in camp in Wyoming


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our 3 Paint mares ready to go...

Lead mare "Angel"










"Lady"










...and our young mare, "Cinnamon"


----------



## rosie9r

My trail buddy, Billy. We havent made it anywhere exciting yet but we are working on it. )


----------



## cowboy

Well I will start with my work horse Ginger. She is a Morgan and will do any thing I ask.
This was taken at sky camp just above bear valley, Point Reyes National Seashore.
















This is Blue Spirit, she I am sorry to say is gone. But she will always have a place in my heart.
















And this is my lady in training. Now that the tourist season is over I am starting her as my new guide horse.
For having never been on a trail in her life (age 8 or 9) she has come along way.


----------



## toadflax

3 beauties, but being a Vermonter I'm very partial to the Morgan, and I do love a palomino. What a lovely sweet face she has.


----------



## cowboy

Thank you Toadflax, the only reason I have the palomino (Safari) is because she was given to me. She was a very unhappy horse when I got her. Some of the stories I have heard, the former owner was not good to her.

When I first went looking for a horse I was looking for a Morgan mare. Go figure, I ended up with a quarter horse and then a mix of Percheron, Quarter horse and Thoroughbred.


----------



## toadflax

And when I wasn't even looking for a horse, I ended up with an Arab..


----------



## cowboy

It is funny how life can be, I have rarely looked for an animal, but over my life I have had a number of cats, dogs and horses show up in my life.
I had lived about three years where I am now and one day as I was shopping the daughter of some one that lives up the hill from me and I had never spoken to asked me to take care of her horse no charge. Well yes I did, but I have always wondered how the hell she thought I knew a **** thing about horses. she toke off the parents paid and scout and me had a good time all the way to the end of his life.


----------



## SmoothTrails

These are a couple of years old. SinWagon was my big baby. I had him from the time he was green broke until less than a year ago  I miss him, but couldn't bring him to college. My mother and sister are also in the pictures as well on their horses. We all do CTRs


----------



## SmoothTrails

in a couple weeks I can add some of my little brother on a Land Between the Lakes trail ride.  He and his big thoroughbred gelding are going for their first big ride togerther.


----------



## Pidge

Well here is my one and only boy... and such a sweet boy he is lol

I had bugged my parents for years about wanting a horse and final I decided to take matters into my own hands and i got online looking for horses. Came across a well broke paint gelding that I decided to look at and told my parents I would pay them back if they bought him. (they decided since i was being so responsible I didnt have to pay them...plus I was christmas time! lol)

We talked to the owner but she said she wasnt sure if she could sell the paint because her kids were upset about it but that I caould also look at her little black gelding. Well the day we went out she said the paint was a no go so I looked at Romeo Instead! He didnt even have a name at the time lol an was so green it was rediculous...

Well I didnt really care...I could handle a green horse...had been riding for years on my friends horses and so we got him...

Its been almost two years now and we have a bond like no other...he trusts me to take him anywhere on the belief i wont get him hurt lol and i trust him not to act a fool over anything...so far so good! lol He is a darn near bomb proof trail mount and the closest he comes to spooking is eyeing a rock or mailbox funny lol

Anyway here is the best most recent pic i have of him tacked up...it was from back in aug. My aunt kelly is riding him:


----------



## Honeysuga

This is Honey, my ex horse, on our biggest(public/holiday)trail ride,in the second pic the orange shirt is my sister, in the third the pink shirt is my mom. On this ride a tree fell on Honey's large booty and she didnt even notice(it wasnt very big, we were sitting at a rest stop and someone knocked a sapling over on her and i didnt even notice till someone said"hey you notice theres a tree on your horse right?" and i was all like:shock: lol) then my sisters girth somehow came undone and Austin ran into a bunch of people. Then Honey decided it would be fun to try to tear me to bits by going through a briar patch just to avoid having to walk behind a TWH that she didnt like then thought when that didnt work that shed just scrape me off on a tree!
It was such a fun ride scrapes, bruises, and all.


----------



## Britt

Here’s my two trail horses... my mare Gypsie and my gelding Dakota.

I’ve owned Gypsie for about seven or eight years now (I’ve lost track, lol... I think I got her when I was twelve, though, and I’m nineteen now...). Anyway, when I got her she was between six and eight years old and was barely greenbroke. She’d learned that she could intimidate her owners and get out of work and had a major bucking habit, hated men so much that she would try to hurt them, and was, in my cousins words’ crazy’. I was the only person ‘stupid’ enough to mess with her, and I’m glad that I did, because after about three years she was given to me by her owners for free, after they saw how well we got along. Now Gypsie’s one of the safest horses we have and she loves little kids. She still bucks, but she doesn’t do it to get people off anymore, it’s just a habit. She’s ok with men and will actually let them ride her now without freaking out and flipping herself over and she loves trails and loves to race. She’s fifteen years old now. I did all of her training.





















Dakota is my baby... my favorite uncle lost his gelding a few years ago and decided to breed Gypsie for me the next year to, in his words, get a foal and be able to see a young’un running around the pasture again. He never said anything, but his real reason for breeding Gypsie was to get me a foal for my sixteenth birthday... instead of a car. He had Gypsie bred so that Dakota would be born within a week of my own birthday.

Dakota has a forever home with me, too, because he was the last ‘present’ that my uncle ever got me... my uncle died a year later exactly a day before Dakota’s first birthday and exactly six days before my seventeenth birthday. I’ve done all of Dakota’s training from the start and he’s come along just great. He loves to ride and will walk, trot, canter, and gallop and can be brought down from a fast gait to a slow gait and can be ridden on a loose rein. He’s still learning how to move off leg pressure, but he’s doing really well... he lunges really well and knows the voice command for ‘whoa’ (which is surprising, because I don’t really say it a lot when working with him...) and I found out the other day that he can be ridden with nothing but a rope around his neck... he can also be ridden with just a halter. I haven’t ridden him much in/over the mountains and stuff, but next year we’ll start going over more and more dangerous obstacles. My younger cousins love to ride him and my twelve year old cousin wants me to teach him barrels so she can ride him in a few local rodeos... I would like to teach him to jump a little as well, just for fun.


----------



## myQHpaul

This is paul all saddled up and ready to go. i actually bought a circle Y cutting saddle about 2 weeks after this pic but haven't taken any of him with that one yet. it fits much better and he looks really great in it.








these are my friends at the barn:
Connie and Sal- this is her property. she lives about 5 minutes from the barn and has 17 acres of wooded trails. we load up the horses and go over there.








this is Karen and Red. he is in a pretty high level of pararelli and i love to watch them work together








this is Carrie and her Morgan, Indy and behind her is our B.O. and Tino the QH. he is 28 years old but still acts like a colt.








after riding in the woods, we had permission from the lady next door to ride in the corn field. it was a great day.








all of us together at the end of the ride. this was my first trail ride with paul. i had just bought him two days before. he was the perfect gentleman.


----------



## iridehorses

Hollywood and I just getting back from one of our first trail rides together (2 weeks ago).









Waiting to go riding again


----------



## smrobs

Okay, that's it, I am sneaking to SC to steal Hollywood. He is absolutely _stunning!!!_


----------



## Zab

Lovely horses, stories and pictures! 

Gonna show a few new ones of Crow from the bareback ride today 
I can't imagine anything as wonderful as gaiting and cantering bareback through the woods a cold, frostbit morning on my lovely horse..

It wasn't supposed to be a bareback ride but I forgot the girth at my apartment (by some reason moved it there yesterday) and was too lazy to go back and get it, so I just put a regular pad on Crow instead. And some reflective stuff, it's hunting season and those hunters never know what they're aimig at..Crow's the perfect size and color for a moose.. (A few months ago a shetland pony was shot in its pasture by a hunter who thought it was a hog.. x__x) so I better be safe than sorry and use the reflective stuff at day too now..couldn't fasten the blanket without a saddle so a small one in the tail and a vest on me had to do..

aaanyway..of we went.. Crow was wonderful  He got that smooth, excited and collected gait, especially after making a few ''leg yields'' across the road to get him back to reality instead of just running..xD And the canter was just wonderful, he didn't try to mix it as usual but kept the gait clean and took the canter cues instantly when asked  The air was fresh and some frost was still hiding in the shadows where the sun couldn't melt it. The trees are getting all orange and yellow and the trails havn't become all slippery yet.

At one place of the trail there's these narrow paths with tiny logs across for jumping, both Crow and I love those (as long as they're not too high xD) and it's great taining for him to keep his rythm and balance on those paths as they're more S-shaped than straight, and not very even, and they split at a few places so he has to listen to me on which path to follow between the jumps, great training for me too. We met some hikers which were of course very dangerous with their huge backpacks..xD Silly horse, but I love him anyway  And there were places where he had to walk on long reins, carefully settng his hooves down to not slip in the mud between rocks and so, a little creek to pass, some sand heaps to climb and canter up and so on.. I really love that trail. It's 10 miles but I always wished it was longer when I get home.. Perhaps I should just take another way someday and look for a new path up the ridge..xD


----------



## Vidaloco

Here's one of my husband and the girls waiting patiently for me. I think I had to run to the house to pee :lol: We were going on normal home ride. 
Its just at our hitching rails in our driveway. Everyone else has such interesting photos and stories. Mine is pretty boring
THe second photo is again riding around home, Vida taking a break


----------



## paintluver

Can some half time trail riders post here??? 

 
This is my boy Romeo. I haven't really done trails with him because I was training for barrels, but I think this year we will go on some rides with some more horsey friends! He is basically un-spookable but he was the fast trot that sucks for trails... But I love him anyways!
(This was the first time I ever rode him.... It was at the sale barn. I was just testing him out. I was in a saddle that was too small for me, and he hadn't been ridden in a year+.)
















^Being a jerk...
















^Turning to go on another little trail.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

This is my 2 3/4 year old gelding Bo, (not quite three yet). 










This was last saturday, the evening before we rode on a trail ride in Wilburton. I have owned him several months now. He is the best horse I have ever owned! The man behind me is like my father, he took me and Bo under his wing, and is teaching us together =]










This is us actually on the trail.


----------



## haviris

She's really my everything horse, this is my mare Gypsy, 








No pics of her ready to go, but here is a pic from a recent ride, you can see her ears! And our other horse Magic, who's also a pretty great trail horse!


----------



## AnnaLover

My new girl, Penny Lane.
A few days ago when we were out riding, we were cantering in circles in a HUGE dirt field. I saw a plastic bag caught on a bramble,that could have spooked them, so I dismounted Penny and put her reins over her neck and walked only about 2 feet away to get the bag... STUPID MISTAKE! When I was walking back over to her, the wind make the bag crinkle and she shied away. I think she realized that she was free and saw all of the wide open-ness and bolted! My sister was on her horse so she went galloping after her. She was going straight for the road and at first my sister was trying to get in front of her but she kept going faster, thinking it was a race. So then my sister tried turning back towards me. Penny followed her! Then she slowed to a stop and I went racing to grab her reins. They got so close to the street! Oh my gosh I was SO mad at myself, how could I have been SO stupid? > I hugged Penny so hard.. she scared me SO bad!  I am sooo stupid!!  :evil: :-x
*Anyways*, I thought you guys might enjoy my story... Penny has been pretty good other than that incident that was totally my fault!! She always wants to GO GO GO and I need to work on her stop, but she is so much fun to ride! She doesn't like my sister though :lol: When I ride her she is sweet and somewhat under control but then my sister gets on her and it is a WHOLE different story :lol: 
So here she is all tacked up.. looking very sleepy haha... 
And some ground pics.


----------



## HorsePride

Nice horses everyone!


----------



## dashygirl

haviris said:


> She's really my everything horse, this is my mare Gypsy,


She is stunning! WOW!


----------



## nrhareiner

Here is one of my trail horses.


----------



## MangoRoX87

My trail horse is my girl Dream She is getting better and better every time we go out! Only one problem. We ride in feilds of random and scattered cows, and she is DEATHLY afraid of them! One time she saw them, stopped, and just started shaking! It was kinda funny And another time some paso finos passed us, and apparently they were "going to eat her" and she nearly flipped over! AND she hates mules like no other. No clue why, but she wants to murder them lol..other than that, she is really good! Here she is


----------



## gypsygirl

this is me & my pony scout. ive had him for about 7.5yrs. we used to do eventing, but hes retired from that now. we mostly just trail ride & fox hunt during the hunting season =]

he is over 20yo & he will still run away with me when he feels the desire to =]


----------



## haviris

Thank you dashygirl, the rest of her is pretty awsome to! I just like that pic!

She's really turning out to be a pretty great trail horse! Not much fazes her, although she's still getting use to cattle.


----------



## SmoothTrails

My little brother's VERY FIRST BIG TRAIL RIDE!!!!  I didn't get to go because I'm in college, but he was SO excited. He's on his 6 y/o TB, Yogi. I'm excited for him, and Yogi did wonderful!! It was also his first big ride, but he has proven himself to be about as calm as a horse can be. He's such a wonderful boy.


----------



## QOS

Wow gorgeous horses! I think I could bring them all home with me!


----------



## equiniphile

Arthur, m'boy! Lol. Here's my 21-yr old paso fino gelding and I. Some of these pictures are like 5 years old lol!











































































Sorry I went kinda overboard with the pics. I tend to do that xD


----------



## letsgetserious

Best horse EVER. He's not scared of anything, never spooks. Jeeze I love him lol.


----------



## Pro

All my horses are trail horses but my best is my first horse Pro. He is 24 almost 25 and is still taking me up mountains and keeping up to our younger horses (sometimes they get tired before he does!). He is a really good trail horse. He take good care of me. The only downfall is he gets a little competitive sometimes and tries to go in the lead. He's not scared of anything and will go anywhere I want him to go. He is a great trail horse for me...I had my bright purple tack (that glows) on so we didn't get shot and people could see us on our ride after dark! The 2nd picture was just a few weeks after I got him....I ride him in a rope halter and parelli lead now. He seems to relax more without a bit


----------



## CuriousFT

The chestnut is my mustang, Denny. His story is actually an interesting one. He is originally from Mexico where he was captured and used as a bull fighting and tipping pony. Somehow through his horrors of abuse and being forced to be ridden as a camp pony (he is not a horse that should be used as a camp pony, even now) he ended up in Jersey. My Mother's friend originally rescued him for her daughter-unfortunately by then he hated people. He would corner them, teeth bared and kicking. They asked my mom to take him out for a trail ride (she happened to be looking for another horse). Somehow they clicked, i know people dont like that term but it happened. She had a good time with him on trail (yes there were some arguments, there still are but they are half-assed-he is excellent under saddle) and he mushed with her at the end-she offered a price on him that day. 

It did take him sometime to trust again, even though they clicked he still tested her-and she won the battles. It took me a very long time to get to the point with him where I am now. When I first started riding him, we didnt want anything to do with eachother. Now, after doing about 500 miles worth of ctr's together I trust him with my life.

The pinto is our pmu, Winston.....he has another story for another post


----------



## Tha Horse Slave

*Old and new trail horses*

Here is a picture of my AQHA show horse Roxanne (red bay- 5 years) and my retired 4-H gelding Dancer (brown -15 years). I raised Roxanne from another one of my retired 4-H horses and have had Dancer, the gelding, since he was a weanling. I was out in the pasture one morning with my camera and snapped this pic. We still ride Dancer on occasion and Roxanne gets ridden almost daily.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Here is my main and best trail horse, Shaneequah. She is a 11 year old Bashkir Curly X Arab cross; she has amazing endurance, she can go all day and not slow the pace  She is also gaited, so it makes for a nice ride. This pic was taken in the summer of 07, so she was nice and sleek and in shape then. Now, she is fat n' sassy waiting for spring to come to start the riding back up again!


----------



## Kay

*King and I*

I have had King for just over a year. He is a Tennessee Walker and 4 years young. I just love him...


----------



## mom2pride

My mare Flicka...I've only had her for a few months, and haven't done a whole lot of long trail rides on her, but we're still working on basic trust, and just getting good rides. She came to me pretty messed up, so I am just taking things slow with her, and building her confidence back up...I will be trying short trail rides with her next month.


----------



## Gillian

Here's a funny one of Zeus and me, we had just come back from a trail ride.
Taken with my mom's iphone.

We're classy. ;]


----------



## MuleWrangler

I originally had a mule, Miz Blue, for trail riding. A man had abused her in the past and she was ear-shy and hard to handle on the ground, so I finally had to trade her for training for my current mule, Blackjack (my husband had to be able to handle her if things got bad for me, and she would not let a man near her easily). She loved to go out on the trails, and we had some great rides! When we lived in Arkansas, we could just go out the driveway and get on miles of logging trails--awesome! 

Here's Blue and me at a big ride in Marshall, Ark., with my friend Tara and her gorgeous gaited strawberry roan, Maybelline:








Riding down our road:








Then, Blackjack was trained and I started working with him:








I am working with the donk, Tom Terrific, as well, although he's really too small for serious trail riding. We'll go on short rides around the neighborhood and such. Here's the first day he was saddled (and the saddle was too big for him)--you can see what he thinks about it all...








Then, I just got Dusty for Christmas! I have a bad back, so a gaited horse was a very good thing for me. Here we are on our first ride in the driveway (just getting used to each other at this point):








Here we are riding down the driveway. My husband took this picture, and I LOVE it!








We also had a paint horse, Goose, for trail riding, and sold him when we left Ark. I got him for my husband (a non-rider), who wanted to ride with me. He rode Goose once, then it was up to me. Now my husband is making noises about getting him another horse so he can ride with me. That's why we have the mule! I'll ride him, and hubby can ride Dusty.


----------



## paintluver

Black Jack and the donkey are to cute for words! I have always wanted a mule and a donkey!


----------



## Allison Finch

What a fun thread.

I took a two year break from serious showing and moved to Colorado. I had a summer job guiding pack trips into the West Elk Wilderness area. In the fall, I would pack game out of the mountains. My horses would do a pack trip during the week, and go to area 9 recognized events on some weekends. They were great at the shows after having the other experiences.

Here I am getting ready to leave a lunch break on a two day ride from Crested Butte to Aspen. It had been raining a little so I'm a little "rough".










This is a quarter/arab on a ride during hunting season (hence the orage tape). This little girl did beautiful dressage.










Taking a riding break on a mountain pass










Not my horse, but one from the guide remuda. See, I know how to ride in a saddle that is not just for dressage/jump! BTW, I love the smirk on this horse's face.










My shaggy prelim mare on a winter ride in Crested Butte. My feet are relaxing out of the stirrups.....hmmm....maybe sore butt?










My horses would go to an event and say "is this ALL I have to do? Piece of cake!!".


----------



## dashygirl

Allison Finch said:


> What a fun thread.
> 
> I took a two year break from serious showing and moved to Colorado. I had a summer job guiding pack trips into the West Elk Wilderness area. In the fall, I would pack game out of the mountains. My horses would do a pack trip during the week, and go to area 9 recognized events on some weekends. They were great at the shows after having the other experiences.
> 
> Here I am getting ready to leave a lunch break on a two day ride from Crested Butte to Aspen. It had been raining a little so I'm a little "rough".


How fun! It's one of my goals to work on a ranch for a summer in the upper west, CO, WY, MT...


----------



## Painted Horse

Allison, Isn't fall hunting season just a fantastic time of year to be in the high country. We pack in a wall tent and leave it for 6 weeks and just run in when ever we have days off work.


----------



## Allison Finch

NICE!! That's MY kind of riding. I love the mountain backcountry.


----------



## Unwoven

Heres my trail horse.. :]







My uncle...on Romeo.. :]


----------



## Kay

That's one awesome looking horse... wow!


----------



## SmoothTrails

I wish I could take horses for a summer to work packing like that.


----------



## chika1235

Zab said:


> I want to see pictures of your trailhorses, preferably saddeled up and ready to go!
> 
> I want to hear a little story of them as well, just anything. What they're like, how you got them etc..letme know them
> 
> Don't forget that photo!
> 
> This is my horse Crow, astandbred, a little spooky for a trailhorse but always eager to go, willing and very sensetive. I bought him two years ago, unbroke, trained him and eventually sent him to a trainer to get things right. He's gaited and under training to learn to trot as well. Most of my friends don't dare to even try riding him, not because he's mean or dangerous as such, but because he gets very stressed and nervous easily if the rider doesn't sit/balance as he's used to (_and I suppose also if it's a rider he doesn't trust or know well_), and if you sit 'wrong' he won't listen very well to the reins. I, and my trainer, never have any problems and he's really softmouthed as long as you just balance your seat right and well..if you're me..xD He knows me too well
> He's a gentleman on the ground and goes through anything no matter how scared he is by it  When I bought him he was shaking with fear, and still walked straight up on the trailer.. If I feel like stretching my legs on the trail I can just get off and leave the reins in the saddle and he walks heel like a dog, stops when I stop and trots when I run
> I love him to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him ready for a ride  Right now we use reflective gear as well, and we usually change bits every once in a while.


 thats a very intresting saddle.ive never seen one like that. what type is it and what is it used for?


----------



## angelsgrace

Angel Austrlian brumby I got her when she was 14 and abused it has taken two year for her to be friendly I rebroke her because she was just left in a paddock for 10 years.She is now my best friend recently she got a micro tare in her back leg so she out of action for a while but I still groom her everyday.
Above bareback trails and her head shot.


----------



## veganchick

CloudsMystique said:


> Here's Mystique... She's a five(and a half)-year-old Missouri Fox Trotter. I got her just after her third birthday. She's an amazing trail horse... She always surprises me. She never spooks at anything, and will go anywhere I point her head. When she was younger, I used to ride with old horses a lot. Whenever there would be somewhere that they didn't want to go, she would always lead them through it. I don't ride with other people that much anymore... It's usually just the two of us, and I almost always ride her bareback.
> 
> Here she is saddled up and ready to go as a three-year-old:


She is a beauty!!!!!!!! I just love her eyes!


----------



## veganchick

Sadly I don't have a trail horse, Blaze is spooked too easily for trail riding, and King would probably tire quickly on a trail ride, Although I don't know, its worth try as he is such a strong little guy.....


----------



## veganchick

ChevyPrincess said:


> This is my 2 3/4 year old gelding Bo, (not quite three yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last saturday, the evening before we rode on a trail ride in Wilburton. I have owned him several months now. He is the best horse I have ever owned! The man behind me is like my father, he took me and Bo under his wing, and is teaching us together =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us actually on the trail.


Very pretty, but I would hold off on any serious riding until he is atleast 4 if I were you


----------



## NevadaRides

*Southern Fox*

This is Southern Fox - an ex-barrel racer I have been decompressing for about a year.
He had two speeds- fast and faster. 
Since then he has learned what a 'loose rein' is and how to actually stand still, walk, collected trot, sidepass and how to go through a gate without charging it.
He is still a bit spooky on trails but he collects himself when he does and stops. You can tell he is really working on it because he LOVES to go out riding. We have the river behind us and he learned to splash in it. Beyond that we have BLM land. 
He is 12 and about 15.3 -16hh. Big boy, as his sire was a racing appy and he has Plaudit on dam's side.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

This one is Ty. (AKA LA Storm) 8 yr old fearless appaloosa gelding. Will climb any hill. Rides down hwys... you name it... he'll do it. 























Here are a couple of the easier hills we climb

















And this is Roxy (AKA L A Malibu Maui).. soon to be 3(was closer to 2 in the pic). She does anything asked of her....


----------



## strawboss

this is yank. he's my 14 hand foundation quarter horse stallion. i use him for everything from training kids to chasing cows. he's a great trail horse.


----------



## Trails

This is Minning, my wife's Iclandic








This pic was taken in Trout Lake WA.


and this is my guy LT







This pic was taken in Government Meadow, WA on the Pacific Crest Trail where we were helping build a new section of trail. LT and I covered about 600 miles this year, most of it in the Cascade range of Washington.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Both my guys are trail horses but we don't get out a lot  Mostly because Dozer still needs A LOT of training and Bart always acts dumb on trail when its just him and I. Here they are. Not on trail though. No pictures of that...


----------



## Lintu

my horse
















this was a river =)))








railway - no problem)








river cross, summer








road








fields








=)


----------



## Remali

I no longer have my horses, both passed away some time ago..... but the first is my Arabian gelding Daanex, we had a blast that day riding with a friend, we'd pack lunches and ride all day! The chestnut is my Arabian mare Kara, she was another horse who was so good on trails, neither one of them were ever spooky and went along the trails like troopers.


----------



## trailhorserider

The chestnut is John Henry. He's a BLM Mustang and the BEST trail horse I have ever owned. I wish I could claim credit for his training, but I can't. He came to me perfect. The photo below shows us out in the woods with a Mustang stallion (rest of the herd is out of the photo).

The gray is Isabelle. I just got her at the end of October. She's a Foxtrotter mare. My first gaited horse. We've had some great rides so far, but I am still getting to know her. 

I think it takes a good year to really, really know a horse. Like what they will tend to do in most situations and such. But anyway, trails are what I "do" with my horses. Nothing better than being out in nature with your best friend. And sometimes we have other humans and horses for company! :lol:


----------



## dashygirl

Lintu said:


> =)


WOWZER! I'm coming riding with you next time!


----------



## Lintu

*dashygirl*, come to Russia! =) A can find horse for you to ride with me))))


----------



## Padrona

Ok, here goes 

This is my mare, purebred Arabian:















http://www.hphoofcare.com/river2.jpg


----------



## Padrona

And this is my Arabian stallion:


----------



## Padrona

And this is my TB/QH mare. 


http://www.hphoofcare.com/Monster.html

For some reason, the BB is converting the photo to smilie face so I'll have to post the link to her page on my site.





And this is my Paso Fino (we think) mare:


----------



## Padrona

Trying again for the TB/QH mare


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

Padrona said:


> And this is my Arabian stallion:


 
You have some beautiful arabs Pandora. You should consider running endurance with them. Particularily the Stallion. He looks like he could be a tough competitor.
Your mare is beautiful and the saddle looks very comfortable. Is she wearing boots???


----------



## ilovestitch

Here are some of my friends on me out on trail rides






















And here is me on my paint gelding headed along one of our pastures








And this is my boyfriend of 2 years out with me


----------



## MyBoyPuck

That's my OTTB Puck on the left in the first pic. Wish I wasn't stretching when it was taken. The girl went unexpectedly swimming after that last pic...hehe


----------



## Kadouna

Hello !
I'm a french trail rider ! 
(and very bad in english )
It's my trail horse : Nadji an arabian horse


----------



## shanoona

my previous honey:


















And my present honey, she looks really tiny, but she is very strong, and I think we love each other <3 


















She is mostly like green broke horse, but we're working this out


----------



## danastark

Here's my hubby (a motorcycle guy, not a real rider) on Spirit, our POA pony who will carry anyone enthusiastically and safely on a trail ride.










This is my 5 yr. old draft cross, Cody. He's an amazing trail horse for as big as he is. He's about 18 hds and goes up and down steep hills, through water, rides double, you name it. I'm 5' 9" so he doesn't look so big! Occasionally we are vertically challenged under low branches!


----------



## lacey011

This is my 9 year old Belgian mare. She is a big girl but an excellent trail horse! She has a lot of spunk and does prance a little towards certain things, but she's a blast to ride.







http://www.horseforum.com/members/6345/album/produce-acres-miss-karen-1293/miss-karen-9017.jpg


----------



## dashygirl

danastark said:


> This is my 5 yr. old draft cross, Cody. He's an amazing trail horse for as big as he is. He's about 18 hds and goes up and down steep hills, through water, rides double, you name it. I'm 5' 9" so he doesn't look so big! Occasionally we are vertically challenged under low branches!


Oh my he is big and beautiful! I bet he's a blast on the trails!


----------



## QHDragon

My faithful trail mount showing off his new bareback pad. He just kind of plods along, nothing bothers him.


----------

